# AMC Paying Cadet Fee Structure...



## Sam33n (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey.. Anyone know about fee structure of paying cadet in AMC? hostel charges, living costs etc. Also what are ASC seats? anyone know about that? I know they have the same fee structure as nust cadets but what are they exactly. Any information would be invaluable! thanks..


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

For Lt. Colonel and below, half fee i.e around 70k/year
For Colonel and above, full fed i.e 1.5 lac/year

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

ASCs are also like P.Cs its the chief of army staff quota.

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------

